# [Suche] Neuen Stuhl zum Gamen



## Drumy (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo weltbestes Hardware-Forum,
da mit Headset und Grafikkarte alles so gut geklappt hat habe ich eine neue Frage 

Welchen "Gamingchair" könnt ihr empfehlen?

Bin 182 cm groß und knapp 100 kg schwer..ich habe Mal den dxracer 3 Probe gesessen aber mir gefällt die Schalenform am Hintern nicht so..

Preis so um 300€ wäre gut..

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Ion (10. Februar 2018)

Den nutze ich, bin höchst zufrieden: VERTAGEAR Racing Series, SL2000 Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/carbon


----------



## Renax (10. Februar 2018)

Zuerstmal würde ich alle Möbelhäuser in deiner Gegend abklappern (evt. IKEA) und Probesitzen, dann suchst du dir einen aus. Nach dem von Ion kannste ja mal ausschau halten, persönlich würde ich immer einen Chefsessel empfehlen.


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2018)

Ikea Markus. Ist gemütlich  und stabil verarbeitet und kostet nur 130€ (bissl mehr in Leder Variante)


----------



## Drumy (10. Februar 2018)

> Zuerstmal würde ich alle Möbelhäuser in deiner Gegend abklappern (evt. IKEA) und Probesitzen, dann suchst du dir einen aus. Nach dem von Ion kannste ja mal ausschau halten, persönlich würde ich immer einen Chefsessel empfehlen.



Das hab ich beim letzten mal gemacht und nach 2 jahren war dann leider mein stuhl hin und dafür 200€ zahlen find ich blöd


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2018)

Jup, Ikea und Co. habe ich auch jahrelang mit durch. Das ist absolute Billigware, die nicht lange hält. 
Dann habe ich einmal ein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand genommen und das hat sich gelohnt. Es gibt einfach Dinge, wo man nicht sparen sollte.


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2018)

Naja gut nur sind diese "Gaming Chairs" halt zu 99% billigster Chinaschrott zu überhöhten Preisen. Da investiert man auch nicht unbedingt an sinnvoller Stelle. Sind im Grunde alles nur Kopien von diesem Need4Seat Dingern nur halt mit wesentlich billigeren Materialien.

Wenn du wirklich was vernünftiges willst, dann kauft man sich ein guten Office Stuhl, nur gehn diese gerne mal an/über nen Tausender. Ich hab ein gebrauchten für 300€ gekauft und neu beziehen lassen ist auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Drumy (11. Februar 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Naja gut nur sind diese "Gaming Chairs" halt zu 99% billigster Chinaschrott zu überhöhten Preisen. Da investiert man auch nicht unbedingt an sinnvoller Stelle. Sind im Grunde alles nur Kopien von diesem Need4Seat Dingern nur halt mit wesentlich billigeren Materialien.
> 
> Wenn du wirklich was vernünftiges willst, dann kauft man sich ein guten Office Stuhl, nur gehn diese gerne mal an/über nen Tausender. Ich hab ein gebrauchten für 300€ gekauft und neu beziehen lassen ist auch ne Möglichkeit.




ja aber das find ich auch viel..weiss halt nich ob die noblechairs was sind sehen auch gut verarbeitet aus..


----------



## LukasGregor (11. Februar 2018)

find die Markus auch ok für den Preis - in meinen Augen besser als die Gaming Dinger für das gleiche Geld.

Und 300€ ist noch weit weg davon, was professionelle Stühle kosten ... und ja, wenn du mal auf einem gesessen bist, bist du knapp davor das Geld in einen zu investieren.


----------



## Defenz0r (11. Februar 2018)

Ion schrieb:


> Jup, Ikea und Co. habe ich auch jahrelang mit durch. Das ist absolute Billigware, die nicht lange hält.
> Dann habe ich einmal ein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand genommen und das hat sich gelohnt. Es gibt einfach Dinge, wo man nicht sparen sollte.



250 EUR sind auch noch spottbillig. Der Alu-Rahmen wird hoechstwahrscheinlich in Fernost gefertigt
 Ein ergonomischer Stuhl kostet schon an die 600 EUR aufwaerts.
Wobei, ich mag die ergonomischen gar nicht.
Sitze immer noch auf dem erwachsenen Modell vom IKEA Jules der ist schon 20 Jahre alt und immer noch besser als jeder anderer den ich bis jetzt probe gesitzt habe.


----------



## AM1-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

wie wäre es den hiermit? zum Beispiel.

Gymnastikball | 55cm - 85cm / viele Farben | gunstig kaufen

Das wäre mal eine echte Alternative zum ausprobieren! Ja, und das Gerät hat viele Vorteile, denk an Deine Gesundheit, einfach nur bequem sitzen ist nicht immer die Lösung.

MfG


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Februar 2018)

Wenn dann den.
Powerball(R) Challenge ABS(R) | TOGU GmbH | Quality made in Germany

Den hab ich selbst.


----------



## Drumy (2. März 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt nach einigen Probesitz Session den Markus von Ikea gekauft. Vielen Dank Forum!


----------



## Defenz0r (2. März 2018)

Viel Spass. Das darauf bezogene Kunstleder ist in 4 Wochen durchgesessen, wenn du Pech hast.
Oder hast du die Echtleder variante gekauft?


----------



## El-Wizard (25. April 2018)

Schau dir mal den hier auf K7012 Series von AKRacing - Wir haben den K7012 verglichen 2018 an, den habe ich mir gekauft. Ist mit seinen 260 Euro auch nicht gerade teuer, sondern bewegt sich im normalen Bereich. Er ist sehr bequem und die Rollen schonen den Boden und sind auch leicht beweglich. Der Aufbau ist unkompliziert und im großen und ganzen ist auch alles verstellbar. Eben wie man es kennt. Die Ausführung gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, wo für jeden was dabei sein sollte. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen, wenn dein Budget natürlich größer ist, dann kannst du dich auch in den höheren Ligen umschauen.


----------



## dergunia (26. April 2018)

aloha,

also ich persönlich habe so einen gaming-stuhl von AKRacing. da ist mir ende letzten Jahres unten am stern wo die rollen dran sind ein arm angerissen, war wohl ein materialfehler. die jungs aus schweden haben aber innerhalb von !!! 2 Tagen !!! das ersatzteil geliefert da es ein garantiefall war. aber ansonsten hält das ding seit über 1,5 jahren und ist sehr bequem. und wie viel schon gesagt haben, lieber etwas mehr in die hand nehmen. qualität ist bei einem büro/gaming-stuhl schon wichtig wie ich finde.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Magera (26. April 2018)

Ich check nicht wieso hier immer
"Chinaproduktion" als Argument GEGEN einen gamingchair gebracht wird. Wenn ich mir die Bürostühlchen angucke die meist dann auch 500 Euro kosten, dann sind die auch nur in Thailand Produziert. 
Zudem versteh ich nicht ganz, wieso ich meist wegen 1 Option /Feature mehr gleich 300 Euro mehr zahlen soll. 
bestes Bsp Synchro mechanik. da zahlste nur dafür 200,00 bis 250,00 Euro aufpreis, und dann hat das ding nichtmal gescheit verstellbare Armlehnen.

gaming Chairs haben schon Ihren Grund, und sind oft ein besseres P/L Verhältniss als dies Bürostühle.
Da kann man nämlich genauso argumentieren, das die Ordentlich preisaufschlag haben, nur weil da "Profi" oder "Office" dran steht.
Also an alle die Gamingchairs vertäufeln, kommt bitte wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück!

Was den MArkus von Ikea angeht:
Der wäre mir nichtmal die 130,00 Euro wert.  Das istn Holzbrett mit Watte drauf der nett verpackt ist. Mehr nicht. das Bastell ich mir auch für 30 Euro selber.

ich für meinen Teil werd wohl demnächst bei Maxnomic zuschlagen. 
Da weiß man was man bekommt, und das denke ich kann sich sehen lassen.
Natürlich sind 350,00 Euro ein stolzer preis,  und natürlich möchte ich gern weniger zahlen, aber was nicht ist, ist nicht.


----------

